# Over the bridge you go Nona



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Rip sweet Nona, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Never an easy thing to do....  !


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Rip Nona 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nona*

Your Nona was such a beautiful cat and you did the kindest thing for her, because you loved her! Sure she is running free with all of her friends at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Nona, she was a beautiful girl.

I know she will be missed.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss! Hugging my kitty extra tight today!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Nona. She was beautiful.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Nona, such a pretty girl

Run free at the bridge little one


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP dear Nona. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Nona. Such a sweetheart!
Rest in peace sweet Nona.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest in peace - Nona.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Nona was a beautiful cat, I love her markings. She reminds me of our "Checkers" who passed many years ago now. It is so hard to say goodbye, but I hope you have many loving and special memories of Nona. Wishing you comfort and peace. ((Hug))


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of Nona. Run free sweet girl


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss of Nona... She was a beautiful cat. RIP.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of sweet Nona! It is so hard to let them go. RIP sweet girl!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry.My son had to say goodbye to Luigi almost a year ago also due to FIP. He was almost one year old and the sweetest kitten ever. Such a horrible disease. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It sure is hard to lose our beloved pets.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

RIP Nona. Hope there is lots of catnip in heaven.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

So sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you once again for your kind words. It means a lot during this difficult time. Really.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

beautiful baby, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Mac loved cats as long as they didn't run...


----------

